# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Disarm



## dekiti (Oct 6, 2008)

Mabuhay!
I want to share with this video clip I upload in youtube. Its GM Jerson Tortal Jr. demonstration of a DTS disarm.




Salama.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool! It also reminds me of some the Professors' traps and counter disarm off of a #1 disarm.


----------

